

Mapping racist tweets - sarahevans
http://flowingdata.com/2012/11/09/mapping-racist-tweets/

======
ColinWright
Derivative post with no original discussion. Original submitted to HN and
discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4762336>

